

Product Hunt’s Impact on the Launch of GIFpitch - sfalbo
https://medium.com/@716Labs/product-hunt-s-impact-on-the-launch-of-gifpitch-b1d0746159b8

======
luxpir
Cool how a small, very soft launch spiralled into a huge virtual launch party.
The product caught people's imagination and interest, you'd have to conclude.

